# Sony A57 apeture setting



## fire42

I'm a veteran of point and shoot cameras so I have what I believe to most is probably a pretty basic question.  Is it normal for the camera to make a clicking noise when changing the aperture setting?


----------



## MLeeK

Change lenses. Is it with every lens? And does the aperture actually adjust properly? 
No, it's not really normal. Aperture is adjusted in the lens, not the camera, so my first guess would be the lens is the problem


----------



## Kolia

What's "adjusting the aperture setting" exactly ?

What are you doing to the camera ?  When checking the aperture using the preview button, you will hear the aperture ring close down.


----------



## fire42

It occurs when I hold the AEL button and roll the small wheel that is in front of the camera right below the shutter button.


----------



## fire42

I switched lenses and realized that I didn't need to hold the AEL button while rolling the wheel.  I only need to press the button to select the aperture setting then roll the wheel.  I do get the click when I press the AEL button but no clicking sound when rolling the wheel.


----------



## fire42

Thanks for the replies.  I think my issue is resolved and I appreciate the willingness to share your expertise.


----------



## bunny99123

It is normal on my A55 if you keep the AEL button held down.


----------



## fire42

@ bunny:  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jfrabat

It's normal for a slight click (very subtle, though) when you press the AE button.


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, almost sounds like you've enabled stopped down metering (that's what my A100 sounds like when enabled).
Does the A57 even have that function ?


----------



## fire42

I'll check back with you after I find
 out.


----------



## dxqcanada

When stop down metering is enabled ... the aperture blade mechanism is engaged while you adjust, so they make noise ... though I don't think you described the noise as such.


----------

